# "Bolt" pictures



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Here are pictures of Bolt, when he picked out Joanne as his mommy. His 3 brothers were all together and Bolt came out of his ball, ran to Joanne and climbed into her lap![attachment=0:20m8dyqc]HPIM1226.JPG[/attachment:20m8dyqc]


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

[attachment=1:1vq0ddad]HPIM1227.JPG[/attachment:1vq0ddad]HPIM1227.JPG[/attachment]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Too sweet :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

So little Bolt is the brave one? He is adorable. I love his dark mask. He is soooooo tiny!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

GAHH! i want him! hehe


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Bolt is adorable!
I love the pic with his new mommy.


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Great pics, congrats on your addition, Bolt is too cute!


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Bolt was 3 weeks old in these pictures, almost 4 weeks. We went to pick him out, he stayed with his mommy Hibiscus afew weeks then we brought him home. He weighed 166 grams LOL NOW he weighs 436 grams! Very sweet and mellow boy. :lol:


----------

